# Walking Bass with Chords | Jazz Guitar Lesson



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello guys!

Hope you’re having a great weekend so far 

In this jazz guitar tutorial I’ll show you how to play walking bass with chords using one of the most common jazz chord progressions: I - VI - II - V, also known as turnaround.

We’ll be breaking this tutorial down into 3 steps: Learning the Imaj7 - VI7 - IIm7 - V7 chords voicings, Learning the Walking Bass Line, Mixing the Bass Line with The Chords.






Hope you enjoy and have a nice day!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Thank you very, very much for this video! *
It is exactly the way I would like to sound when playing jazz.
I comfortable the chords...I just have to learn the bass lines. 
However, for me, the difficulty is ALWAYS that of staying (reasonably) in time.


----------

